# Which TIMEX Expedition is this watch?



## boblalux (Jul 25, 2015)

Just bought this lovely watch with Indiglo, alarm etc. It was claimed to be a TIMEX EXPEDITION ANALOG DIGITAL QUARTZ WR100M. On the rear case is (inter alia) stamped 930 and P5. 
I have tried to find this watch on the 'net, without success. I see many very similar Expediton watches, but not this one with only the 3, 6, 9, and 12 as numbers. 
Can anyone tell me TIMEX's designation of this watch, and perhaps the year of fabrication? 
You can see, on the inside of the case and handwritten, what seems to be 5.2510.


----------

